# Kann Router nicht anpingen, trotz aktiver Verbindung



## Rente (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein riesengroßes Problem. Und zwar kriege ich meinen Computer nicht mit unserem Router verbunden. Der Router ist eine "Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7050" und ich benutze den Internet Stick von AVM.
Ich habe die Treiber mittels ndiswrapper soweit installiert und kann mit dem Stick sogar den Router finden (iwlist wlan0 scan).
Wenn ich mich dann über den Verbindungs-Manager von Kubuntu mit dem Router verbinde, wird die Verbindung als 'Aktiv' dargestellt(Nachdem er die 'Schnittstelle eingerichtet' hat usw.). Soweit so gut. Nur, wenn ich dann den Router ('FRITZ!BOX Fon WLAN 7050'), mit dem ich eigentlich verbunden sein sollte anpinge, kriege ich einen 'Destination Host Unreachable'-Fehler - kann ihn also nicht erreichen.

Wenn ich mich über die Konsole verbinden will kriege ich folgenden fehler:



```
tobscore@Tobs:~$ iwconfig wlan0 essid 'FRITZ!BOX Fon WLAN 7050'
Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
```

Das komische ist, dass ich auf dem Webinterface des Routers sogar eine Verbindung angezeigt bekomme, die MAC-Adresse meines Computers ist auch korrekt, aber er zeigt keine IP-Adresse für mich an und ich habe eine (g++)-Verbindung, weiß jedoch nicht, was das ist. Der Code _renice +19 $(pidof wpa_supplicant)_ hat mir bis jetzt noch nichts gebracht.

Ich habe einen *2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu Kernel* und das System gerade frisch aufgesetzt.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir erklären könnt, wieso ich eine Verbindung zum Router haben kann, aber diesen nicht anpingen kann.

Hier noch sämtliche Ausgaben, falls die euch helfen sollten:


```
root@Tobs:/# iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"FRITZ!BOX Fon WLAN 7050"  Nickname:"FRITZ!BOX Stick"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:0E:74:37:7D
          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:3033-3735-3536-3130-3836-3939-34   Security mode:open
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
root@Tobs:/# iwlist wlan0 scan
wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:04:0E:74:37:7D
                    ESSID:"FRITZ!BOX Fon WLAN 7050"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality:23/100  Signal level:-81 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
```


```
root@Tobs:/# lsusb
...
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1
...
```

Wäre echt klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen würde, dass ich endlich mit Linux ins Netz kann.


----------



## brunlorenz (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Welche IP pingst du denn an?
Du musst 192.168.1.1 anpingen


----------



## brunlorenz (26. Mai 2010)

Rente hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ```
> tobscore@Tobs:~$ iwconfig wlan0 essid 'FRITZ!BOX Fon WLAN 7050'
> ...


Versuchs mal mit sudo davor (Operation not permitted heisst Operation nicht erlaubt)
Wobei ich das eigentlich komisch finde


----------

